
New MPI scandal: World's top empathy researcher accused of mistreating employees - DanielleMolloy
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/08/she-s-world-s-top-empathy-researcher-colleagues-say-she-bullied-and-intimidated-them
======
DanielleMolloy
Many more details in this piece on Buzzfeed:
[https://www.buzzfeed.com/de/pascalemueller/mobbing-max-
planc...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/de/pascalemueller/mobbing-max-planck-
leipzig) (german though)

